# rental coatepec



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Can I get a descent small I bedroom place in Coatepec with elect, hot water for max 1500 pesos?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

What was wrong with Xalapa?


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> What was wrong with Xalapa?


With my budget, Coatepec a better bet. I'd rather spend my money enjoying Zalapa than rent. If you have any suggestions for other outlying cities let me know. Thanks
Al


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The point is that Xalapa has cheaper apartment while Coatepec doesn't. About the only rentals that are available in Coatepec are houses and they are way above your budget. How do you know if Coatepec is better for your budget?


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> The point is that Xalapa has cheaper apartment while Coatepec doesn't. About the only rentals that are available in Coatepec are houses and they are way above your budget. How do you know if Coatepec is better for your budget?


I have friends in Coatepec, been there 4 years. Though all the forum responses don't give much hope. At any rate I'll be there within the next week.


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi... I live 20 minutes from Coatepec by local bus in Jalcomulco. You can get a GREAT place in Jalcomulco for $1500 pesos a month. It is a charming, friendly and secure town right on the river. I can help you find a place if you want.

Jim


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

jorocho said:


> Hi... I live 20 minutes from Coatepec by local bus in Jalcomulco. You can get a GREAT place in Jalcomulco for $1500 pesos a month. It is a charming, friendly and secure town right on the river. I can help you find a place if you want.
> 
> Jim


Looks interesting. Does what your suggesting include kitchen, elect, and hot water? I'll be in Coatepec in two weeks.

Al


----------



## phredo (Aug 15, 2009)

If I ever make the move to Mexico, I would like to continue vegetable gardening for partial sustainability, as I do now. Do you think in Jalcomulco it would be possible to rent a 1 hectare piece suitable for gardening/farming with a house of some kind for, say, 5000 MP per month or less? Jalcomulco looks like about the right size to be able to do that and still be able to walk into town and take a bus to a larger place nearby. It also sounds like it might be beautiful. I know my wife and I wouldn't want to live in a city again, and it's our retirement dream to be able to grow our own corn, beans, tomatoes, chiles, etc. I know much of Mexico, where agribusiness has not taken hold, is still full of peasant farmers, some of whom might be in a position to sell or rent some of their land, but it is a very difficult thing to research from a distance.




jorocho said:


> Hi... I live 20 minutes from Coatepec by local bus in Jalcomulco. You can get a GREAT place in Jalcomulco for $1500 pesos a month. It is a charming, friendly and secure town right on the river. I can help you find a place if you want.
> 
> Jim


----------



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

*jalcomulco*



jorocho said:


> Hi... I live 20 minutes from Coatepec by local bus in Jalcomulco. You can get a GREAT place in Jalcomulco for $1500 pesos a month. It is a charming, friendly and secure town right on the river. I can help you find a place if you want.
> 
> Jim


Jalcomulco

Jim after checking the weather for the month of May Jalcomulco is too hot for me. The main reason I'm leaving Catemaco is the heat. Thanks anyway.

Al


----------



## Gayla (Dec 31, 2012)

*Cheap Hotel in Jalcomulco?*

I want to come check out Jalcomulco. Do you know if there is a good cheap hotel or hostel in town?


jorocho said:


> Hi... I live 20 minutes from Coatepec by local bus in Jalcomulco. You can get a GREAT place in Jalcomulco for $1500 pesos a month. It is a charming, friendly and secure town right on the river. I can help you find a place if you want.
> 
> Jim


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes.... There are 3 great places to stay.


In order of quality.

Dona Marina, Las Alcatraces, la Villa, Los Arcos.

If staying at la Villa.... Mention to Alejandra or Ritchie that I recommended them and you may get a discount ( my name is Jim Coffey ).

If interested in rafting try adventures sin limite or jalco expediciones.

For acamayas try la palapa .... And good wood fired pizza la artesania.

Hope this helps!

J


----------



## Gayla (Dec 31, 2012)

*Misc. re Jalcomulco*

Hi Jim,

Thank you very much for the info. I have tried finding rates for the hotels online without success. I just want to be sure that there are Cheap places to stay in Jalcomulco, Cheap as in $20USD a night...?

I plan to visit Jalcomulco soon, probably this coming weekend (Jan 5 or so, for a few days). If it's the kind of place I think it is, I would be looking for an inexpensive rental for myself and 2 family members (plus cats) starting February, so I'd appreciate hearing of any suitable places. We're in San Miguel de Allende currently.

If I mention your name in town -- is it okay to do that? -- will I be able to track you down to buy you a cup of coffee and learn some more of what you know about the town?

Gayla



jorocho said:


> Yes.... There are 3 great places to stay.
> 
> 
> In order of quality.
> ...


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

*Jalcomulco*

The best of places would cost 300 pesos / night.

I would recommend La Villa as a mid range alternative.

As for Feb. rentals.... Either my house or my mother in laws might suit well. Fully furnished..phone, wireless Internet... It is one of the nicest places in town. We are just deciding if we will Be there in Feb or not.

I can arrange having you look at it when you are there for the weekend.

Let me know.

Jim

Ps... I am currently out of country in Costa Rica ... But will take you up on the coffee offer in the future.


----------



## Gayla (Dec 31, 2012)

*House Rentals*

Hi Jim,

Thanks for the quick reply. I'd be interested in knowing for what amount of time, and for what price, the houses you mention would rent -- I am on disabililty and am trying to balance high quality of life with low expenditure of funds. Also, a priority will be a place that's relatively safe for cats to be outside.

I realized you're the person on the cool Currents video I saw about Jalcomulco on vimeo #18064657 (sorry, I am too new of a member to be able to post the URL), working in river conservation. I have a background in sustainable development (writer, editor, administrator, website developer, PR person, involved with ecovillage network, nonprofits, etc.) and would be glad to volunteer if you could use help, to keep the rivers wild.

Gayla



jorocho said:


> The best of places would cost 300 pesos / night.
> 
> I would recommend La Villa as a mid range alternative.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

*Jalcomulco*

I am glad you have seen the Currents video... We are still struggling with the potential loss of our river. Once you visit Jalco ... You will get a true sense of what the river really means socially and environmentally.

I have sent you a pm regarding rentals etc.

Jim


----------



## Gayla (Dec 31, 2012)

*PM re Rentals*

Sorry, didn't receive a PM. I'll get back to you once I get it.


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Gayla,

For some reason your account will not receive Private Messages.

So... here are my suggestions on monthly rentals in Jalcomulco.

It is easy to rent a place by the month unfurnished. Possibly an unfurnished place will come with a bed. Most places are between $1000 and $1500 pesos/month. this would be with running water (probably cold) and a kitchen area with no appliances. 

Places like these work great for my staff who just need a place to sleep, eat out in town, and shower during the day when it is hot. 

Many places would be OK for cats... some with private courtyards... some without.

I can connect you with people that can help you find places in this category.

As I mentioned our house may be available for rent. We have never rented it before... but as we are not there at this time I think it makes sense to give it a try. 

It is arguably the (or on of the) nicest places in town. It has:

Hot Shower
Wireless Internet
full fridge and stove
Full kitchen set up... pots, plates, cutlery
tastefully furnished
a closed in garden and terrace as an indoor/outdoor living.

A cleaning lady 


I LOVE living there... and wish I were there all the time.

You re welcome to take a look at it while in Jalcomulco... just let me know.

The cost would be $600 usd/month... which may not be in your budget... hence the suggestion of helping you to find something more affordable.

You will LOVE JAacomulco... it is truly wonderful. I hope to make it my full time residence someday.

Jim


----------



## Gayla (Dec 31, 2012)

*rental*

Hi, thanks for the info. Your houses sound great, but you're right, $600 USD is too much for me. We pay 4000 pesos for a nice 2 bedroom plus casita in San Miguel (including appliances) and I would like to pay less if possible. We are three people and each need our separate sleeping/work rooms. An unfurnished place could work, but I would love to find an at least minimally furnished place so I don't have to transport beds and tables from San Miguel, or sell them here and replace there at a loss. 

Are there any places in town to get a hot shower from time to time? I guess we could set up a solar shower.

Is eating out in town affordable? How much would a shrimp quesadilla run, for instance?

My main concern is internet. You have wi-fi -- is it easy to get? Reliable-ish? Affordable?

Yes, please put me in touch with people who could help find places to rent. If all goes according to plan, I'll be there Saturday night or Sunday.

Looking forward to it. Thanks again for your kind help.

Gayla


----------



## jorocho (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Gayla,

My email is [email protected] .

Send me an email and I will connect you with some friends that can help you in your search.

Eating out in Jalcomulco is affordable. There is not a huge variance in the offerings of local restaurants. Shrimp Quesadilla probably about $50 pesos with some trimmings.

There are alot of public internet cafes in town. It is easy to make an arrangement to pay monthly to use a cafe signal... probably $150p per month.

Depending on where you are in town... there is cell service... so a Llave Maya or Data Card may work. It is hard, expensive and timely to get a phone line installed... but if the place you rent has a phone line it shouldnt take much to get a router up and working.

For help finding a place and to give you a good orientation of town go see Gabi and Mario at La Pizzaria /Jalco Expediciones. The speak English (if that is a help) and may know of places to rent. Mario's mom has a few houses in town. 

I will send Gabi an email to let her know you may pop by.

I have lived in Jalcomulco for over 18 winters... and know most people in town... say hello on my behalf!

j


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

jorocho said:


> Hi Gayla,
> 
> For some reason your account will not receive Private Messages.
> 
> ...


You mention renting by the month. What is the cost for renting a similar situation if rented by the 6 month or year span?


----------

